# Natural Fork Oak "morris" Limited Edition



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que Jais amigos resorteros!

Indeed! this catty is a limited edition, limited by the size lol!

It is a natural fork oak, keychain, I like shooting it with the key of a Harley Davidson or a Ferrari 360 Modena, but had more to reach a few slices of cucumber and some lemons. LOL!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there no limit to your levels of awesomeness!

That's really, really cool. Any other background, and you could easily mistake that for a full size shooter!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Well, no biggy








First I thaught: o man, he put speargun rubber on it
















You could make something uglu from time to time


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

very tasty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is very cool, I love the shape. Amazing work as always, Chepo!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Very nice little shooter!*


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Great little shooter! Looks so comfy to hold! You always blow me away Chepo!
Good idea for the background!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Diggin it...


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

It's so CCUUUTTTEEEE! (In the words of Jeremy Clarkson







) Nice work Chepo


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus amables comentarios, thanks to hall !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice grain! Looks nice and pocketable too. Always love your posts.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

the derringer of slingshots.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice grain! Looks nice and pocketable too. Always love your posts.


Muchas gracias NaturalFork


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> the derringer of slingshots.


Siempre un gusto saludarte Bob, muchas gracias


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Chepo-

¿Qué puedo decir! Grande o pequeño que sea siempre la mejor. Su trabajo es siempre hermoso y sorprendente.
Por favor, dar lo mejor de mí para mamacita y las chicas.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...looks great your tiny shooter, i like it


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Iralo iralo, esa no la habia devisado, haaaaa que chula se mira esa chirriskia pal porte oculto y sobre todo que de esa maderita inmortal que acostumbras bro.
muy buena la morrisquilla.
un abrazote mi amigo.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

another Morris has been the great "Mini Morris"...unforgetteable.....like your catties amigo.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I can smell that lemon! Wonderful job as usal!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias mis amigos, Sofreto, Mr. Teh, Kauffmn, Irfan y Bob (no sabía que hubiera un mini Morris jeje!) son todos muy amables.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Lindo como un pepino.

Really sweet Chepo.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

rosco said:


> Lindo como un pepino.
> 
> Really sweet Chepo.


Thanks friend Rosco.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!

I've got to make myself one and name it the 
LSS (Lemon Seed Shooter)!


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

wow that is cool


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Chepo, have you considered doing a tutorial on how you tie your bands to the forks? I have been trying waxed thread but it seems to always loosen.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

f00by said:


> Chepo, have you considered doing a tutorial on how you tie your bands to the forks? I have been trying waxed thread but it seems to always loosen.


Andele, Chepo, Andele...je,je,je


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

f00by said:


> Sweet.


Thanks buddy


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Outstanding !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> Outstanding !


Thanks buddy


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are some HUGE tubes you got on there! Ha!

Long time follower of your work!

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a wonderful little shooter. Well done Bob.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> What a wonderful little shooter. Well done Bob.


Muchas gracias mi loquillo(woodpecker) amigo!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

It's small but it looks very professionally done.

I like it.


----------

